# MAC - Cinematics  / Colourizations - July 2011



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

Pace all your *Cinematics* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Cinematics Discussion* for the latest spicy dish:

MAC - Cinematics Discussion


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Jennifae (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Jul 20, 2011)

MAC Overnight Sensation Lip Bag






_(Creamola Cremestick Liner, Pillowtalk Cremesheen Lipstick, Overnight Sensation Dazzleglass) _




  	Pillowtalk Lipstick




  	Overnight Sensation Dazzleglass




_(Creamola Cremestick Liner, Pillowtalk Cremesheen Lipstick, Overnight Sensation Dazzleglass layered) _


----------



## NonoX (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's my babies, I bought them from Sephora on the Champs-Elysées















  	To compare





  	Green room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  2nd row on the right with Surf USA on the left,
  	1st row cool heat and  gulf stream (L-R)






  	1st row Raving Mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Cranberry
  	2nd row Faling Star and Vainglorious






  	Shale on R and Performance Art






  	Her Alter Image, Look at the Eyes and Crystal





  	1st row In Living Pink , Living Pink and Vintage Bloom
  	2nd row Budding Beauty and Dressing Room


----------



## Ernie (Jul 28, 2011)

Quick swatches,


----------



## NonoX (Jul 29, 2011)

Comparasion swatches Raving Mad and Green Room

Raving Mad





  	1st ROW L to R: 100 strokes (LE), beauty mark (perm), raving mad (LE), twinks (perm), coppering (perm)
  	2nd ROW           crimsonette (LE), trax (perm), cranberry (perm), cut to fit (LE), de-vil (LE)
  	3rd ROW            sketch (perm), vainglorious (LE), star violet (perm), falling star (LE), gladabout (LE)  
  	                                                      Firecraker in the middle for Mac-guy


  	natural light





  	I'm NC 20 right now (it's summer) I'm pale.





  	On left, cranberry                                                                                                                      on right plum dressing
  	                                                         in the middle from top to bottom
  	                                                            firecraker
  	                                                            raving mad
  	                                                            coppering

  	Natural light








Green Room





  	1st ROW from L to R : strike a pose (LE), parrot (LE), steamy (perm), jealousy wakes (LE), gulf stream (LE)
  	2nd ROW                   birds & berries (LE), cool heat (LE), shimmermoss (perm), surf USA (LE), waternymph (LE)
  	3rd ROW                    talent pool (LE), green room (LE), surreal (perm), shattered UD, hauting (LE)

  	natural light










  	on L parrot                                                                                                                         on R gulf stream
  	                                     in the middle from top to bottom
  	                                          cool heat
  	                                          green room
  	                                          waternymph

  	Nothing in the perm collection is close enough, sorry....


  	Natural light


----------



## dorni (Aug 1, 2011)

Swatches of Green Room, Bows & Curtseys and Navel.
  	Skin: NARS Sheer Glow (Deauville), MUFE Face & Body (20)

  	Daylight:







  	Flash:










  	Navel is matte, the slight shimmer is transfered by the Brush, sorry for that.
  	Bows & Curtseys is a tiny bit darker than Oomph and Green Room is the tiniest bit more green than Surf USA.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Fianna (Aug 4, 2011)

Left to right without flash: Shimmermoss, Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Green Room




	Left to right with flash: Shimmermoss, Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Green Room




	Left to right without flash: Look at the Eyes, Beautiful Iris, Crystal, Seedy Pearl




	Left to right without flash: Dovefeather, Look at the Eyes, Beautiful Iris, Crystal, Seedy Pearl




	Left to right with flash: Dovefeather, Look at the Eyes, Beatiful Iris, Crystal, Seedy Pearl


----------



## buntewollsocke (Aug 8, 2011)

[h=3]Performance Art and Naval:[/h]


----------

